# Lipizzaner Stallions to "Let it Rock"



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

That was great =D Incredible horses.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw them live in San Antonio!
AMAZING.

They are soo inspiring to watch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

WOW. That's soooo awesome! It's my dream to go and see them one day!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I saw them a looong time ago, and now they're coming to my area again this year.. YAY! 

We weren't allowed to take cameras in there when I went though 

ETA:
I just realized they're coming march 6th, which is coming up so I doubt I'll be able to go.. Oh well, Lol.


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Eliz said:


> I saw them a looong time ago, and now they're coming to my area again this year.. YAY!
> 
> We weren't allowed to take cameras in there when I went though
> 
> ...


You aren't allowed, to my knowledge, but I believe (don't quote me on this lol) that they do their own filing and then sell the videos. It's also my dream to see them one day, as well as Cavalia.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

That's odd.. When I went everyone used cameras.. I have tons of great pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah. When I saw them, everyone was taking pictures and stuff like that. :/ I was really surprised when they came to my area, we had no problem getting tickets 2 days before the event and they were good seats. I thought there would be more people there than there was.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I think this video is of the Lippizan troop in Florida, not the actual Spanish Riding School in Vienna. The Spanish Riding School comes to America every 10 years and tours as part of their ongoing thank you to Col Reed and General Patton for saving the horses during World War II. 

The quality of the riding and the performance is different. 

This is the real deal:


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

maura said:


> I think this video is of the Lippizan troop in Florida, not the actual Spanish Riding School in Vienna. The Spanish Riding School comes to America every 10 years and tours as part of their ongoing thank you to Col Reed and General Patton for saving the horses during World War II.
> 
> The quality of the riding and the performance is different.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. I know they're not the legit Spanish Lippizaners. These are just the ones that tour the US.


----------



## farmgirl55 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are stunning, makes you watch in awe, I used to own and Andalucian called Fernando beautiful horses


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> These are just the ones that tour the US.


The horses and riders from the Spanish Riding School DO tour the US, it's just rare - once every ten years. Some Googling found that they were scheduled to tour in 2010 but it was cancelled/postponed.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

maura said:


> The horses and riders from the Spanish Riding School DO tour the US, it's just rare - once every ten years. Some Googling found that they were scheduled to tour in 2010 but it was cancelled/postponed.


I know. I meant regularily. lol


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've seen them too! It's pretty amazing


----------



## missLui117 (Feb 24, 2011)

ohh, Lipizzaners! 

they're great! They're our national pride!  

This breed is coming from our country, their first stud farm (Lipica) is only caa. 50 km away from me  it's soo beautiful there!





it's not very good video, couldn't find better. it's also in german :/ but you'll see our stud farm


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great video!! Love that song


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

DarkEquine said:


> WOW. That's soooo awesome! It's my dream to go and see them one day!


Yeah me too. When I earn my own living and salary...


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I amazingly got to see them Xd they came to Saskatchewan, and I went!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Gotta love those Lipizzans! I go down to Florida a few times a year, and we always make time to visit the farm where those stallions are kept during winter. If you go early morning you can watch them train, which is incredibly awesome. And you can take as many pictures as you wish


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I saw the actual ones from the Spanish Riding School on one of their US tours in the late 80s early 90s. They came to the Capital Centre in Landover, MD. It was incredible. I cried at several moments during the performance. 

If you *ever* get a chance to see them, do. It's amazing and inspiring. 

And sorry, the troupe in FL can't hold a candle to them. I know many people enjoy their performances, but it's just not the same thing at all.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

That was really cool! I'd love to see them in person too. That rear to jump move they do is amazing!


----------

